# Is it normal to grow red algae in a fw tank?



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have noticed lately that my glass seems to be growing what i can describe best as red algae on the glass, now i havent really seen anything like it before other than in marine systems so , i guess what is it , good or bad?, is this a sign of something too much or this or not enough of that ....


anyone any thoughts?

oh yeah , i have like coepods all over the stuff , so i dunno someone shed some light on this mystery please


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I cant comment on it being normal or not but according to this article Siamese algae eaters are one of the few to eat red algae: http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/03/top-5-algae-eaters-for-planted-aquarium.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its not that it bothers me i just havent seen it before .
I dont have any decor so its not that it is like taking over , just some random spots that it seems to grow like 2.5 feet down from surface and the coepods are on it 2 times as much as the green stuff that is normal .i figures it is because of something being in excess or a lack of something...

5 seconds with the mag float and its gone , but what & why im trying to figure out


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

I noticed the same thing on my 90 gal the other day just looks like a red dot...

Sorry for the bad picture camera is not that great at close ups don't know why the tank looks so cloudy in the pic it doesn't actually look that bad in person


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

brown algae is normal after a month in a new tank, maybe thats what youve got


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no no no its like burgundy, not brown... i know what your talking about though, and my tank has been up over 12 months


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

black beard algae in my tank is sometimes a pretty red color when it starts to die and easier to eat.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no it is just flat on the glass, i guess im gonna have to try to get a pic, 

it look exactly the same as standard green algae that grow on the glass, but it is burgundy , not fuzzy or any of that , and it is randomly placed but it seems to be in the lower regions more than the top


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

yup, a pic would probably help.
I have all the other algaes on my tank. bba, green spot, brown spot, i had a little of the blue green algae in m frog tank, but it cleared up after a few large water changes, but not the kind you are talking about.


----------

